# bearded dragon morphs



## Kumo (Mar 6, 2010)

ok i know the morphs to an extent and i researched dragon LOADS but i would like to be able to tell the difference between morphs just by looking at them and i know it comes with experience but i want a writen description of each morph :2thumb:

i know its alot to ask and if no one bothers i understand its cool

thanks 
craig


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

It's near enough impossible to give you a written description of every morph, because they vary so much. What one person may call a Sandfire another would say was normal, and so on. It's a bit easier with Hypo's though, they have clear nails and reduced pattern. Leatherbacks have smaller scales and a smooth back. Silkbacks have no scales atall.

If there are any you specifically would like to know I could go into detail about what I think about the morph.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most of the bearded dragon morphs are actually "colour phases", they are not technical genetic morphs, but the result of selective breeding over generations. A blood red when bred to a normal does not produce babies that carry the blood red gene for example, it produces babies that may or may not show some of the colouration of the parents, in varying degrees of quality - two blood red parents would far increase the chance of the babies showing a similar colouration but you can still get a plain clutch of pretty normals from two coloured parents that were purchased as "morphs".

Terms like sandfire actually refer to a breeder label from where a colour line was originally produced/worked on. There are very few "sandfires" in the UK because they are not directly related to the original sandfire ranch line, but simply an orange phase dragon that someone has labelled sandfire because it looks a bit like the sandfire ranch dragons, for example.

Therefore most morphs are simply what they appear to be - a colour descriptor. If you keep your blood lines pure and focus on selective breeding then you can produce some absolutely stunningly coloured animals that have a very good chance of passing that colour on to their offspring.

Hypo, Translucent, Leatherback and Silkback are the actual genetic morphs that will be guaranteed to pass on to the offspring in some form.

Here is an excellent page describing the genetic traits and how to breed them :no1:

Genetics


----------



## Kumo (Mar 6, 2010)

awsume thats really interesting =] thanks ill check it out


----------

